# Program like MS Paint?



## edshin95 (Apr 1, 2006)

Does any1 know a program like MS Paint that for macs that can edit and make new images??? (freeware)


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 1, 2006)

Apple bundles *GraphicConverter* with professional Macs. If your Mac did not ship with this lovely app, download and install it. It is fully functional even if you don't pay the shareware fee. It will make you throw stones at *MS Paint*.


----------



## edshin95 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks


----------



## texanpenguin (Apr 2, 2006)

Also look at Seashore, which I find is a beautiful Paint replacement (and is tiny and Cocoa instead of Carbon)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 2, 2006)

so whats the difference between it and the gimp?


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 2, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> so whats the difference between it and the gimp?


I believe that the GIMP runs on X11, while seashore.. doesn't.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 2, 2006)

is that it?


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 3, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> is that it?


*Seashore* is a drastically cut-down version of the *GIMP*. The *GIMP* rivals *Photoshop* in function. *Seashore* rivals *MS Paint*. However, *Seashore* is still very much in its early stages of development. The most recent version is *Seashore 0.1.8*.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 3, 2006)

Also, if you're after a fun-and-easy paint program for Mac for the kiddies, have a look at TuxPaint.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 3, 2006)

so being that i have the gimp, there is no reason for me to bother with seashore.  thx.


----------



## sourcehound (Apr 3, 2006)

edshin95 said:
			
		

> Does any1 know a program like MS Paint that for macs that can edit and make new images??? (freeware)




Don't forget about Miccrosoft E3 Expression which it is giving away and the free NIH image.


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 3, 2006)

sourcehound said:
			
		

> Don't forget about Miccrosoft E3 Expression which it is giving away and the free NIH image.


*NIH Image* has been reborn as a Java app. It is now called *ImageJ*. It can be found here.


----------

